# Cup o' Bettas!



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I just snapped a pic of my 3 month old runts during a 100% water change.



There's 11-13 here. The other 8 are jarred.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh they look so cute!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

They are so cute!!!! So mine are 3 1/2 months then? Mine arent that bigger than yours so now I know mine are the right size!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

These guys are on the small side...weluvbettas..yours are only like 5 days older so about 3 months. Their brothers and sisters in the jars are almost adult size.


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

They are so cute! It's funny to see they come in veery different sizes... !


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Awwee.. weetie bittie betta babies!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

So cute! tehe!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute, cute, cute!!


----------



## kaythenewbie (Aug 23, 2010)

What cuties!


----------



## TRISHIESfishie (Nov 17, 2010)

super cute! do you spawn for profit or for hobby?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I just snapped a pic of my 3 month old runts during a 100% water change.
> 
> 
> 
> There's 11-13 here. The other 8 are jarred.


Why do they look different compared to your other fry. they have no color.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Why do they look different compared to your other fry. they have no color.


 They do but not as much...also the light is behind them so it's hard to see any color.


TRISHIESfishie said:


> super cute! do you spawn for profit or for hobby?


 Hobby  There's not much profit in it but I love it.


----------



## TRISHIESfishie (Nov 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> They do but not as much...also the light is behind them so it's hard to see any color.
> 
> Hobby  There's not much profit in it but I love it.


What do you do with all the babies?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> They do but not as much...also the light is behind them so it's hard to see any color.
> 
> Hobby  There's not much profit in it but I love it.


Oh i see

how long have you been breeding and how many spawns have you had?


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

OMG ! How cute.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

TRISHIESfishie said:


> What do you do with all the babies?


 Sell them


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Oh i see
> 
> how long have you been breeding and how many spawns have you had?


 I've been breeding on and off for about 3 years...I'm not sure how many spawns but not a whole lot...I've had 8 this year but only 2 survived (egg eaters and velvet).


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I've been breeding on and off for about 3 years...I'm not sure how many spawns but not a whole lot...I've had 8 this year but only 2 survived (egg eaters and velvet).


So you really know what your doing. 

Do you do shows?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> So you really know what your doing.
> 
> Do you do shows?


 I will start showing next year. I'm going to place a nephew from the guys above into the convention next year.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I will start showing next year. I'm going to place a nephew from the guys above into the convention next year.


Are you excited? Also are you going to show your HMPK geno dragons?


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

*This is probably a REALLY dumb question, but I don't know a lot about breeding. :-D How old do the fry get before they get their coloring? Or are they cellophane?  *


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Fawnleaf said:


> *This is probably a REALLY dumb question, but I don't know a lot about breeding. :-D How old do the fry get before they get their coloring? Or are they cellophane?  *


These guys developed color just before the 2 week mark...this photo dosen't show it.



bettalover2033 said:


> Are you excited? Also are you going to show your HMPK geno dragons?


 Yup that's these guys! I hope in another generation to get real dragons.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> These guys developed color just before the 2 week mark...this photo dosen't show it.
> 
> 
> Yup that's these guys! I hope in another generation to get real dragons.


Yea they would be amazing! Also what do you mean when you say you want real dragons? Aren't they dragons?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

They're not dragons, grandma was a dragon but grandpa wasn't. I'm crossing back to the parents to get the gene to hopefully show up.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh i see. So it just a blue iridescent? because i have a "blue dragon" from the_k he told me it was a blue dragon


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'll need a picture to confirm...the pair I own are dragosn depending on how th elight hits them...I do have one or two dragons from the spawn...both black with green dragon scaling.


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

So cute! Good luck in your future shows<3


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> Oh i see. So it just a blue iridescent? because i have a "blue dragon" from the_k he told me it was a blue dragon



I originally thought Drax was a dragon *Huffs* then I found out the only dragon handed out at the dorm death give away was given to some Freshman who the next day and I quote. "Meh fish committed Suicide!" pfft...

*Snaps out of it* 

Cute fish btw... when does the aggression start to kick in and ya have to separate them?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

DormDrax said:


> I originally thought Drax was a dragon *Huffs* then I found out the only dragon handed out at the dorm death give away was given to some Freshman who the next day and I quote. "Meh fish committed Suicide!" pfft...
> 
> *Snaps out of it*
> 
> Cute fish btw... when does the aggression start to kick in and ya have to separate them?


 Their brothers have been seperated for almost a month...these guys are just slow growers and mostly female.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I'll need a picture to confirm...the pair I own are dragosn depending on how th elight hits them...I do have one or two dragons from the spawn...both black with green dragon scaling.


Same with mine he is a dragon the way light hits him. I cant get any pictures up until i get a new camera because i misplaced mine.


----------

